# Quiero conectar mp3 a radio cassette y no encuentro el amplificador.



## Javi1234 (Feb 7, 2011)

Hola, como digo en el titulo tengo un radio cassette y le quiero conectar un mp3 ya que hasta ahora estoi usando un transmisor FM pero este me da muchas interferencias y tengo que resintanizarlo muchas veces de ahí que me haya decidido a averiguar si puedo hacer esto, por lo que he podido averiguar la salida para conectar el mp3 no lo puedo conectar a los cables del cabezal del cassette y hay que buscar el amplificador que va despues del preanplificador del cabezal, pues es ahí donde me pierdo.

Os adjunto las fotos para que veais la conexión:

En esta primera foto se observa el cabezal del cassette y se ve claramente donde va a para el cable, el cable negro que se conecta en medio del cable rosa y el amarillo es la masa


En la segunda foto os muestro el cabezal donde yo pensaba que podia conectar la salida del mp3.


En esta ultima foto es la parte de atras de la placa donde esta el conector blanco del cabezal del cassette, las soldaduras de dicho conector estan en medio de la foto que esta sombreado en negro y parecen que enlazan con las otras soldaduras de la derecha tambien sombreadas en negro. Es aqui donde me pierdo.


Pues eso, es aqui donde me pierdo y no se donde conectar el mp3, si alguien me puede echar una ayuda le estare muy agradecido, y si necesitais mas fotos de los componentes de cassette perdirmelas , vale?

Gracias de antemano y saludos!!


----------



## pipa09 (Feb 7, 2011)

Podes ubicar el control de volumen? es con un potenciometro o es digital? ya que ahi podrias hacer la conexion del MP3s.


----------



## Javi1234 (Feb 7, 2011)

A ver si mañana pongo mas fotos, es analogico, estoi casi seguro ya que es una ruleta que se gira.
Saludos!!


----------



## pipa09 (Feb 7, 2011)

Javi1234 dijo:


> A ver si mañana pongo mas fotos, es analogico, estoi casi seguro ya que es una ruleta que se gira.
> Saludos!!


 
No estas muy familiarizado con la electronica no?


----------



## Tavo (Feb 7, 2011)

Es bastante simple que digamos... No tenés que buscar cualquier cosa o "seguir una pista"; tenés que ir al punto: Encontrar "que cosa" es lo que amplifica.
Seguro es un chip barato y chico, algo como TEA2025 o TDA2822... O alguno similar...
Entonces, una vez que encontraste el chip, bajás la hoja de datos, buscás la pata de la entrada, seguís esa pista hasta encontrarte un un capacitor de bloqueo de DC (algo chico, como 4,7uF o similar) *y luego del capacitor tenés tu entrada!*

Es muy simple, la cuestión pasa por encontrar "que cosa" amplifica. Luego que encontraste eso, todo el fácil.

Saludos.


----------



## pipa09 (Feb 7, 2011)

Tavo dijo:


> Es bastante simple que digamos... No tenés que buscar cualquier cosa o "seguir una pista"; tenés que ir al punto: Encontrar "que cosa" es lo que amplifica.
> Seguro es un chip barato y chico, algo como TEA2025 o TDA2822... O alguno similar...
> Entonces, una vez que encontraste el chip, bajás la hoja de datos, buscás la pata de la entrada, seguís esa pista hasta encontrarte un un capacitor de bloqueo de DC (algo chico, como 4,7uF o similar) *y luego del capacitor tenés tu entrada!*
> 
> ...


 
No creo que sea uluno de esos CI. aparte se me hace que no se le va a hacer tan facil seguir tus indicaciones tavo,no le veo con gran conocimientos sobre el tema, me parece que se le hara mas facil encontrar el control de volumen y ahi conectar su MP3s.


----------



## Javi1234 (Feb 8, 2011)

pipa09 dijo:


> No estas muy familiarizado con la electronica no?



No, lo siento, supongo que ya estareis acostumbrados, aunque creo que podria ser peor jejeje 

Bueno vamos a ver, este es el potenciometro del volumen:


Y ahora los chips:
Este primero las letras son LA4160-4Y6 aunque se ven bien


Y este el otro que hay, pone THSIA-D5D5U---TA8164P


Y por ultimo pongo a donde van a parar las pistas del conector blanco del cabezal del cassette, van a parar a esta pieza que esta justo al lado del conector y tiene un muelle y la pieza negra se mueve:


A ver so asi os puedo ayudar mejor para hacer la conexion.

Saludos!!


----------



## pipa09 (Feb 8, 2011)

Bueno, es el unico potenciometro que tiene ese equipo?

Entonces lo que deberias hacer es es la conexion que te indico en la imagen, vas a usar un cable , que imagino sera estereo, del cual solo utiliza uno solo, conectando la malla del cable a masa (GND) que es el terminal izquierdo del pote mirandolo de frente, y el cable de señal a traves de un capacitor, al extremo contrario al que conectaste la masa en el pote.


----------



## Javi1234 (Feb 9, 2011)

Si la radio solo tiene ese potenciometro, es una radio mono.

Lo he conectado tal y como has dicho, conecte el mp3 y funcionaba al accionar el mecanismo del cassette o la radio, pero al rato de escucharla con el mecanismo del cassette el sonido decreció hasta silenciarse y no se a vuelto a escuchar, si acciono la radio fm se vuelve a escuchar pero temo que me pase lo mismo y entonces sera para tirarla. 
Es mas las cintas ya no se escuchan, pero nada hacerlas andar se escucha unos 2 segundo y luego el sonido cae y se queda mudo.
¿A que se ha podido deber eso que me ha acurrido?


----------



## Tavo (Feb 9, 2011)

Javi1234 dijo:


> *¿A que se ha podido deber eso que me ha acurrido?*


*A que no me hiciste caso* cuando te dije estas cosas, que son lo esencial.

Repito: La mejor solución es encontrar "que cosa amplifica", y ahí mismo inyectar la señal que se te cante. No sirve hacer otra cosa.

Eso de conectar al potenciómetro de volumen es algo simple, pero quien sabe por donde pasa la señal luego de salir del pote.

Otra suposición que me queda es que la radio tenga un sistema de corte de alimentación del amplificador cuando la radio o el cassette no se esté usando.
¿Y como se comprueba eso?
Simple. Encendé la radio, estado Stand-By, o sea, sin reproducir cassettes ni radio, y pegá el oído al parlante. Si escuchás un "hissss" es porque el ampli está andando, si no escuchás nada... bueno, no hace falta aclarar.

Una vez que encuentres el amplificador, tenés el control en tus manos. Podés hacer lo que quieras con el.

Saludos.

PS: Ninguno de esos dos chips de las fotos es el amplificador. Lo dice su hoja de datos.
Para simplificar la cosa, podrías hacer el camino a la inversa (prestá atención): Buscás los cables que van al parlante hasta encontrarte con un capacitor (seguramente de bloqueo de DC) y próximamente (seguido de capacitor) un chip o un par de transistores (puede que el ampli sea discreto, a transistores).


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 9, 2011)

Tavo dijo:


> PS: Ninguno de esos dos chips de las fotos es el amplificador. Lo dice su hoja de datos.


  
El LA4160 es el amplificador...y también es el pre y el ecualizador de cinta 
Llega hasta 1W de potencia...


----------



## Tavo (Feb 9, 2011)

ezavalla dijo:


> El LA4160 es el amplificador...y también es el pre y el ecualizador de cinta
> Llega hasta 1W de potencia...



Ahhhh bueno, vi algo de "casstte recorder" o algo así y de ahí descarté la posibilidad de que sea el amplificador.  1W... 

No se que querrás hacer con esa radio, pero de seguro que un TDA2003 va a sonar mucho más fuente y mejor que esa "*[Palabra innecesariamente ordinaria]*".

[Ironía] Con 1W no escuchás ni la alarma del despertador.  [/Ironía]


----------



## Javi1234 (Feb 9, 2011)

Si yo tambien me descargue el manual del chip y tambien el manual de servicio de la radio donde viene explicado, pero aún asi no se que patillas seguir para conectar el mp3.

La radio es esta (la foto no es mia, es buscada):

[IMG=http://img136.imageshack.us/img136/8137/sonycfm140sii.jpg][/IMG]



No se, a lo mejor esperabais un equipo mayor, pero se escucha muy bien y la puedo poner en cualquier lado gastando muy poco, con la radio fm puesta, de ahi que usara el transmisor FM con el mp3 pero costaba sintonizarlo sin que se oyera alguna interferencia.

El altavoz es de 1.5W asi que va sobrado para el chip.

Os vuelvo a dar las gracias por la ayuda y aclaraciones, y la unica duda que me surge es cuales son las patillas o patilla que debo seguir para conectar el mp3, ya que aunque tengo el manual del chip no se interpretarlo.

Gracias de nuevo y saludos!!


----------



## pipa09 (Feb 9, 2011)

Javi1234 dijo:


> tambien el manual de servicio de la radio donde viene explicado, pero aún asi no se que patillas seguir para conectar el mp3.
> 
> 
> !



Podes subir el diagrama de la radio?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 9, 2011)

Javi1234 dijo:


> y la unica duda que me surge es cuales son las patillas o patilla que debo seguir para conectar el mp3


A ver:


La entrada del *preamplificador *es el pin 9 y la salida es la 6.
La entrada del *amplificador *es el pin 4 y la salida es la 1 (la que va al parlante).
Con eso en mente y ya que que si usás la entrada del pre la salida de potencia te va a recontra-re-saturar (ganancia total=85 dB...y sin el plano no sé si hay algo al medio), yo te recomiendo que analices que hay conectado al pin 4 del LA4160 y veas si es factible cortar esa pista y poner un allí un switch doble inversor que te permita seleccionar el sonido propio del aparato (radio y/o casette) o bien el MP3 que querés conectar.

Y sin el plano del equipo, no puedo decir mas nada.


----------



## Javi1234 (Feb 9, 2011)

Te dejo el enlace a la pagina donde descargue el manual de servicio de la radio, solo tienes que introducir un codigo de letras al estilo megaupload y automaticamente se te descargara un winrar que contiene 2 manuales de servicio y son distintos aunque compartan el mismo numero, estan en pdf y en ingles.

Este es el enlace:
http://www.givemefile.net/smanuals/audio_cassette_recorder_and_head_units/sony/file/40759.html


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 9, 2011)

Bueno, parece que el esquema correcto es el que tiene el (2). En ese caso, entrando con la señal sobre los extremos del potenciómetro de volumen debería funcionar, pero para eso hay que hacer lo siguiente:
Conectar en serie con la salida del MP3 un resistencia de 10K y de ahí llevarlo al terminal derecho del pote (visto de frente). La masa del MP3 hay que llevarla directa al terminal izquierdo del pote.
Si querés usar ambos canales del MP3, entonces le ponés una resistencia  de 10K en serie a cada uno y juntas los extremos en el terminal derecho  del pote.

Eso para empezar. Luego vemos que entrada seleccionamos para poder escuchar el MP3.


----------



## Javi1234 (Feb 10, 2011)

Pero el fallo que he descrito es por que se ha estropeado algo al hacerlo asi pero sin las resistencias, no?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 10, 2011)

Javi1234 dijo:


> Pero el fallo que he descrito es por que se ha estropeado algo al hacerlo asi pero sin las resistencias, no?


La verdad es que no lo sé  ...deberías preguntarle a quien te recomendó esa conexión.
Por lo que veo, no es muy probable que se *dañe *algo...mas me parece que puede ser por que has dejado conectado ahí el MP3 sin resistencias. Has tratado de quitarlo y probar de nuevo? Has revisado que no se hayan conectado algunas pistas por la soldadura que hiciste?...La verdad es que no sé que puede ser...


----------



## Javi1234 (Feb 10, 2011)

Nada, nada, olvida la averia, era falta de pilas, que con la carga que tienen funciona la radio fm pero no el cassette y por eso se venia abajo el sonido al poner a funcionar el cassette solo entraba la fuerza inicial de las pilas que al estar descargadas hacia eso 

Por otro lado el modo de conexion que me indicas es como este que me indicaron un poco más arriba, no?, solamente que me recomiendas que le ponga una resistecia de 10k a cada uno de los canales en lugar de conectarlo directamente.

Ver el archivo adjunto 47761


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 10, 2011)

Si, tal cual te dijeron, solo que con las resistencias de por medio....que también te van a ayudar a que no te sature la etapa de salida (bue...eso de que no sature...no sé...pero es la idea).


----------



## pipa09 (Feb 10, 2011)

Javi1234 dijo:


> Por otro lado el modo de conexion que me indicas es como este que me indicaron un poco más arriba, no?, solamente que me recomiendas que le ponga una resistecia de 10k a cada uno de los canales en lugar de conectarlo directamente.



Asi es, es la misma, solo agrega la R .


----------



## Josefe17 (Feb 10, 2011)

Un consejo, poner un conmutador entre la señal del propio aparato y la que viene del MP3 para poder aislarlas y separarlas y que no se mezclen, como para poder encender el aparato sin necesidad de tener que darle al play o a la radio. También poner otro para poder apagarlo todo directamente, tanto la alimentación de 220 V como la de baja. OJO con eso que manejas 220, aísla bien las 3 patas del conmutador, así como ten cuidado al cortar las pistas, sobre todo las del conmutador selector de función. Adjunto gráficos explicativos. Para coger el audio emplea un jack de 3.5 mm stereo hembra de chasis y tras él las resistencias y al conmutador.







Josefe17


----------



## Javi1234 (Feb 10, 2011)

Ok, gracias de nuevo a todo, en cuanto consiga los elementos os cuento


----------



## Javi1234 (Feb 20, 2011)

Ya tengo las piezas, y antes de empezar a tocar nada me ha surgido una duda en relacion al conmutador que cortara el suministro de corriente, yo esta radio la uso solo con pilas y seria muy raro que la usara con electricidad de la red, si le coloco dicho conmutador ¿podre seguir usandola con pilas o ya no podre?


----------



## pipa09 (Feb 20, 2011)

Javi1234 dijo:


> Ya tengo las piezas, y antes de empezar a tocar nada me ha surgido una duda en relacion al conmutador que cortara el suministro de corriente, yo esta radio la uso solo con pilas y seria muy raro que la usara con electricidad de la red, si le coloco dicho conmutador ¿podre seguir usandola con pilas o ya no podre?




De no usar la red, no es necesario poner esa llave,


----------



## Kebra (Feb 21, 2011)

En el primer mundo están peor que nosotros......


----------



## Josefe17 (Feb 21, 2011)

No le omitas, al menos la parte de bajo voltaje (de la imagen Casette 3, quita el circuito de abajo, el que va a 220). Déjalo para apagarlo todo, pero si ya lo tienes comprado, no cuesta nada conectarlo y ya lo tienes por si las moscas...


----------



## Munire (Mar 15, 2011)

Hola, yo tambien quiero hacer lo mismo, y para no abrir otro tema igual lo pregunto aqui (si no le importa al autor del hilo)

tengo una radio cassete de coche, concretamente la VW gamma. ya he localizado el amplificador (aunque en mi caso son dos). es un tda7376B (datasheet).

aqui una foto de los dos amplificadores:
http://i54.tinypic.com/30kykg0.jpg
(perdon por la calidad de la imagen, mi camara es una *[Palabra innecesariamente ordinaria]*)

se donde estan las patillas de entrada pero la duda que tengo es, como lo conecto ? son dos amplis y dos entradas en cada uno.

en el datasheet pone que antes de la entrada van unos condensadores, asi que he pensado que son esos dos amarillos (1uF), pero como son electroliticos, no pueden ser no?

ah otra cosa importante... mi radiocassete no tiene opciones ni modos, es decir esta por defecto siempre en radio, y cuando le metes una cinta se pone en modo cinta. si logro finalmente conectar el mp3, tendria que desactivar la radio o poner una cinta que no se pueda leer no? lo digo por que dos señales a la vez no creo que sea beneficioso...


saludos


----------



## pipa09 (Mar 15, 2011)

Munire dijo:


> ah otra cosa importante... mi radiocassete no tiene opciones ni modos, es decir esta por defecto siempre en radio, y cuando le metes una cinta se pone en modo cinta. si logro finalmente conectar el mp3, tendria que desactivar la radio o poner una cinta que no se pueda leer no? lo digo por que dos señales a la vez no creo que sea beneficioso...
> 
> 
> saludos



En ese caso, se podria usar la entrada de del cabezal, eso si tendrias que atenuar bastante la señal de entrada, ya que el pre para cabezal magnetico tiene su propia ecualizacion.


----------



## Javi1234 (Mar 16, 2011)

No ,a mi no me importa, y solo decir que no me olvido de esto, lo que pasa es que no saco tiempo, entre unas cosas y otras se me van los dias :enfadado:

Suerte!!


----------



## Kebra (Mar 16, 2011)

Creo seriamente que debería tomarse un examen básico de electrónica antes de admitir a los usuarios.


----------



## angel36 (Mar 16, 2011)

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-103279051-cassette-adaptador-para-auto-estereo-mp3-mp4-ipod-en-blister-_JM_

No sera mejor que compre uno de estos..............


PS: Kebra, soy uno de los tantos.....que no se nada dentro del foro.....pero el tema esta en aprender día a día............


----------



## pipa09 (Mar 16, 2011)

angel36 dijo:


> _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-103279051-cassette-adaptador-para-auto-estereo-mp3-mp4-ipod-en-blister-_JM_
> 
> No sera mejor que compre uno de estos..............
> 
> .



Esa es mas o menos la idea que le planteaba, aunque esta es mas simple.



angel36 dijo:


> PS: Kebra, soy uno de los tantos.....que no se nada dentro del foro.....pero el tema esta en aprender día a día............



Me sumo a esto,


----------



## Munire (Mar 21, 2011)

ya he hecho las soldaduras. lo he comprobado y se escucha bien. todavia no esta listo por que me falta ponerle un condensador a cada entrada para evitar DC. 

la unica duda que me queda es que no se si se dañaran los integrados que van antes del amplificador, por que la salida de estos sigue estando conectada al ampli.


----------



## KraneoDunkel (Jun 23, 2011)

Javi1234 dijo:


> En la segunda foto os muestro el cabezal donde yo pensaba que podia conectar la salida del mp3.



No se puede??
 y yo que queria hacer lo mismo


----------



## Josefe17 (Jun 24, 2011)

Mejor busca cual es el integrado de potencia, para ello sube tanto la marca y modelo del aparato, como los números de los integrados que veas, para ver cual es el de potencia e inyectar lo mejor posible la señal.


----------



## Javi1234 (Jun 24, 2011)

KraneoDunkel dijo:


> No se puede??
> y yo que queria hacer lo mismo



No lo he podido hacer todavía, a ver si saco tiempo, pero es posible haciendolo como los esquemas anteriores.


----------



## KraneoDunkel (Jun 24, 2011)

Gracias, eso es lo que queria hacer, pero me dijieron por ahi que para no desmantelar todo, mejor utilizo la entrada del cabezal, pero eso volvi armar el aparato y ya no me di cuenta del modelo del integrado, mañana lo vuelvo a desarmar.


----------



## walterdos (Feb 16, 2012)

Hola, tengo un radiograbador viejo, con doble cassettera y reproductor de cd, no funciona ninguno. Pero es un lindo aparato, tengo un mp3 esos que funcionan con pilas y quiero conectarlo para poder escuchar música por sus parlantes. He leído un poco acá y había encontrado la opción de conectar una ficha macho en el cabezal de las cintas, pero vi que eso no funca, igual lo hice y la verdad que se escucha mal. Bien, la otra es conectar al ic de amplificación, mire y creo que el ic es LA3246, es el que está al lado de las fichas que van al cabezal. Busque la info de este ic, pero no entiendo donde tengo que conectar los cables y como? 

este es el link de datasheet

http://www.ic-on-line.cn/search.php?part=la3246-e&stype=part


----------



## walterdos (Feb 22, 2012)

Bueno, aunque nadie respondió a mi pregunta, me voy a autontestar y de paso colaborar con el foro. Yo hice lo que alguién mencionó más arriba. Es decir, use una ficha macho miniplug y luego descubrí el potenciómetro, conecté ahí los cables, osea masa al medio de la ficha y los extremos a otros pines del potenciómetro y quedó de diez, realmente se escucha muy bien. Le conecté un mp3 y se escucha bien, pongo en radio y el volumen lo manejo desde el propio mp3. Mi potenciómetro tiene 6 patas en forma lineal, las dos del medio son de la masa y dos del costado son por donde metí el audio, es decir ahí van soldados los dos cablecitos de la ficha macho. Espero que sirva.-


----------



## KraneoDunkel (Feb 23, 2012)

walterdos dijo:


> Bueno, aunque nadie respondió a mi pregunta, me voy a autontestar y de paso colaborar con el foro. Yo hice lo que alguién mencionó más arriba. Es decir, use una ficha macho miniplug y luego descubrí el potenciómetro, conecté ahí los cables, osea masa al medio de la ficha y los extremos a otros pines del potenciómetro y quedó de diez, realmente se escucha muy bien. Le conecté un mp3 y se escucha bien, pongo en radio y el volumen lo manejo desde el propio mp3. Mi potenciómetro tiene 6 patas en forma lineal, las dos del medio son de la masa y dos del costado son por donde metí el audio, es decir ahí van soldados los dos cablecitos de la ficha macho. Espero que sirva.-



La verdad me di por vencido y mejor lo conecte directo al amplificador del estero y quedo bien, solo con el mp3 le ajusto el volumen, porque conectandolo al integrado que controla el volumen no se distorsionaba, y ya solo ajusto el volumen con el reproductor


----------



## Alfgu (Jul 29, 2012)

Ya se que este tema tiene su tiempo, pero me gustaría dar mi opinion para que sea un pelin mas facil, sobre todo para los que no estén muy duchos en electrónica.
No tardando mucho, voi a preparar un cassette de coche y ponerle una entrada auxiliar para Mp3 o un módulo de Mp3 tarjeta SD y USB que he visto por la web, dado que no lo tiene, la idea mas sencilla que he visto, ha sido la de comprar un adaptador de cassette para Mp3, desarmar el chasis del cassette de la radio, meter el circuito del adaptador, juntar los cables de los cabezales, y buscar los cables del interruptor que hace que se active el cassette del coche o de otro radiocassette, y poner un conmutador-interruptor para que haga la misma funcion de siempre, y así no haber problemas y que la radio funcione como siempre y de la radio, no sale nada fuera, excepto una Jack hembra o el modulo que mencionado, pero todo incrustado en la radio.


----------



## brandi (Sep 3, 2012)

tan simple es la cosa ya lo dijeron en el inicio del foro xd a ver quieres conectar tu mp3 bueno tienes 3 a 4 opciones apunten primero por logica si tenemos un cd casete una entrada microfono entrada auxiliar se supone que al reproducir la señal cd,casete,etc esta señal va por unos cables bien corten los cables y empaten los cables del mp3 ahora si la señal es muy debil es decir el sonido la potencia de salida del mp3 es debil deben ponerle un pre amplificador de donde lo saco bueno de los parlantes de pc saquen la tarjeta del preamplificador y empatenlas con mp3   tanta cosa


----------

